# Rocky Flow



## Heuner (29. Mai 2006)

Ich interessiere mich für en Rocky Mountain Flow, allerdings wieß ich noch net welches!
Was hat ihr für Erfahrungen mit denenß
Und was is ales machbar? also so sprungtechnisch gesehen?

P.S. Soll ehr in die Dirt Ecke gehn


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Hey Heuner, 
erstmal gratulation! Du hast dich für die richtige Marke entschieden! Das Flow macht so ziemlich alles mit! Der Rahmen ist für Dirt, Street und leichtes Freeriding ausgelegt! Das Flow DJ ist sogar noch stabiler gebaut durch die Gussets am Unterrohr und eine etwas andere Rahmenform. Aber dafür ist das DJ auch nur in 14" Rahmenhöhe erhältlich. Zwar mit drei verschieden langen Oberrohren aber trotzdem sehr für Tricks und Dirt ausgelegt. Das normale Flow (Flow 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 und Zero = alles der gleiche Rahmen) ist doch eher für alles gebaut. Man kann es auch als robusten Tourer oder als Freeride-HT aufbauen. Das ist dann Geschmacksache was man damit machen möchte und muss bei der Größe des Rahmens berücksichtigt werden.
Schau einfach mal in meine Gallery. Da sind zwei Flow`s mit unterschiedlichem Setup zu sehen. Beide machen Spaß!!

cu, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heuner (30. Mai 2006)

Ich bin etwa 1,80 groß! welche Rahmengröße währe empfehlenswert?


----------



## Alesana (30. Mai 2006)

flow dj in m!!


----------



## Heuner (31. Mai 2006)

Des Dj gibts nur als Rahmen!
Und wird so warsheinlich ziemlich teuer!
Ich dachte an das für 990!Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## el Lingo (31. Mai 2006)

bei 1,8m solltest du mit nem 16,5er eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen. geht dann sicher für jeden einsatzbereich ganz gut. kein spezialbike zb für dirt, aber eben ein top allrounder. 
ich habe zwar nicht alle rockies im kopf, aber bei 990,- es sollte eine gute basis bilden. kannst später immer mal was austauschen, wenn es denn verschlissen sein sollte. zudem hast du nen spitzen rahmen.

grüße
meik


----------



## Heuner (31. Mai 2006)

aber ansonsten is des schon "relativ"^^ unkaputtbar?


----------



## Alesana (31. Mai 2006)

achquatsch... wenn du wirklich nur dirt und street fahren willst und maximal um die 1000â¬ hast, dann hol dir kein rocky und erst recht keins in 16,5". hol dir nen 247v24 komplettbike von moshcore.com und werd mit glÃ¼cklich. mitm rocky kannste da nix anfangen und is ******** ausgestattet und der 16,5" rahmen is viel zu groÃ


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Juni 2006)

Unglaublich aber war: Mir ist gestern bei meinem Flow das Schaltauge kaputtgegangen! Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, da man das Teil ja auswechseln kann...
mfg


----------



## Alesana (18. Juni 2006)

pff, was is dadran unglaublich??


----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Juni 2006)

Ich habs halt noch nie erlebt dass bei mir oder bei anderen das Schaltauge gebrochen ist. Bei dir Dirtjumper isses ja klar dass des mal kaputtgehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (18. Juni 2006)

ich fahr an meinem flow kein schaltauge, aber am switch isses normal dass ich im jahr 3 davon brauch oder so und damit fahr ich auch kaum dirtjump, nur paar touren undn bisschen leichtes freeride


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Juni 2006)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie du deine Räder dann behandelst.


----------



## Alesana (19. Juni 2006)

pflegen, nach jeder ausfahrt alle schrauben mitm drehmomentschlüssel von syntace nachziehen, alles ölen und fetten und so...


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Juni 2006)

Schon klar...


----------



## Alesana (22. Juni 2006)

ja das is ernst gemeint...


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Juni 2006)

Ok ich glaubs dir ja. Ich hoff bloß dass in nexter Zeit nix mehr so schnell kaputt geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (29. Juni 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> nach jeder ausfahrt alle schrauben mitm drehmomentschlüssel von syntace nachziehen,



 finde das echt was übertrieben! für biketeile habe ich nen drehmomentschlüssel "intigriert im arm" der reicht! kette mache ich nur sauber wenn sie dreckig ist und ölen mache ich alle 2.-3. ausfahrt!

mfg lars


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde, dass an einigen Teilen ein Drehmomentschlüssel durchaus sinnvoll ist. Gelenke des Hinterbaus, Vorbau usw. mache ich immer mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel. 
Habe das Gefühl im Arm einfach nicht.

FLO


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, dass an einigen Teilen ein Drehmomentschlüssel durchaus sinnvoll ist. Gelenke des Hinterbaus, Vorbau usw. mache ich immer mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel.
> Habe das Gefühl im Arm einfach nicht.
> 
> FLO



ich mag die dinger nicht! fest ist fest und nicht wenn mir so ein komisches ding sagt "knack"! wie fest ist ohne drehmo die schrauben anknalle kommt auf die schraube drauf an, klar mache ich ne bremsleitung nicht so fest wie nen hinterbau aber je mehr man schraubt desso eher kommt so ein gefühl!

lars


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juni 2006)

Wenn du das im Gefühl hast, bewundere ich das. Habe da eher zwei linke Hände, und mein Drehmomentschlüssel bewahrt mich da vor Dummheiten. ISt auch eine Anschaffung fürs Leben, auch fürs Motorrad.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das im Gefühl hast, bewundere ich das. Habe da eher zwei linke Hände, und mein Drehmomentschlüssel bewahrt mich da vor Dummheiten. ISt auch eine Anschaffung fürs Leben, auch fürs Motorrad.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO



am motorrad braucht man das noch weniger! an der vollcross prügel ich alle schrauben richtig gut an und hatte noch nie probleme!
nur mal so als beispiel:
bei uns werden flugzeugreifen mit nem riesen drehmomentschlüssel wieder am flieger festgemacht mit alles stimmt!
als zuletzt die 6strahlige antonov da war und die ein rad gewechselt haben wurde einfach ein 5m langes rohr angesetzt und zwei typen haben sich drangehangen--> war auch fest

soviel zum thema !zulange man in etwa weis wie fest etwas muss benutze ich keinen drehmo

aber wieder zurück zum thema! geht ja ums flow und nciht um schrauben!


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> am motorrad braucht man das noch weniger! an der vollcross prügel ich alle schrauben richtig gut an und hatte noch nie probleme!
> nur mal so als beispiel:
> bei uns werden flugzeugreifen mit nem riesen drehmomentschlüssel wieder am flieger festgemacht mit alles stimmt!
> als zuletzt die 6strahlige antonov da war und die ein rad gewechselt haben wurde einfach ein 5m langes rohr angesetzt und zwei typen haben sich drangehangen--> war auch fest
> ...




Wir machen das ja nicht an ner Cross-Maschine, sondern an ner MV Agusta Brutale S, und ich habe einfach kein Gefühl für sowas....

Aber: Nach fest kommt ab....

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (30. Juni 2006)

Also das mit dem Rohr ist ja mal saugeil! Aber ich nutze auch keinen Drehmoment-Schlüssel. Bis jetzt hat es immer sehr gut ohne geklappt. Klar ist es gut, wenn man sich immer an die vorgegebenen Regeln hält, vor allem, wenn man nicht so das Gefühl dafür hat. 
Und jetzt zurück zum Flow!


----------



## Alesana (1. Juli 2006)

vorbauschrauben und die schrauben der gabelkrone sollte man möglichst schon mit nem drehmomentschlüssel anziehen. bei alles anderen isses scheiss egal aber am vorbau und der gabelkrone bekommst du es mit noch soviel feingefühl nie im leben hin, dass beide schrauben genauso fest zu sind, und ab dem moment gibts dann verspannungen und wer mit verspannungen an solchen sachen sein rad richtig stark belastet hat nich lang freude dran und bezahlt danach en haufen geld...^^


----------

